# How to Overcome Boredom



## markluis (Jan 22, 2015)

The emotional state wherein a person has nothing to do or feels uninterested in doing anything is called boredom. Even the definition of boredom sounds boring. Boredom is one luxury every single person on earth can claim to possess. Right in the middle of a busy day, while watching a movie or game or while waiting in a queue, boring can strike anytime. People even wake up bored from their sleep.

Boredom is a negative emotion and can amplify negative thoughts. There is even a saying behind it- 'An idle mind is the devil's workshop'.

Though boredom can strike anytime, it humanly possible to keep it at bay. This blog will explain *how to overcome boredom*.

*Escaping Boredom*




When people have nothing to do, they usually resort to watching tv or spend hours staring at the newsfeed on their facebook account. This can amplify the feeling of boredom. Break this routine.



Try to go for a walk if the weather is pleasant. A change of scenery always helps, plus walking is a good exercise.



Try to get quirky. Take out old newspapers or magazines and try to make a collage. You never know. You might end up making a piece art worth framing.



Playing a game always helps. A game like chess or solitaire can be played even on your own. Solving crosswords or Sudoku puzzles is another great way to deal with boredom.



One productive way of overcoming boredom is to make a list. Take a piece of paper and keep making lists about yourself, your likes and dislikes, your goals, your wishes, your positives, and negatives, etc. Before you know, you have enough material to write a book about yourself. Making a list helps you focus on your short term and long term goals better.


*Avoiding Boredom*

Before you ask the question *how to overcome boredom**,* it is better to learn how to avoid boredom. As stated previously boredom strikes mostly when you have nothing to do. Here are few ways to avoid boredom.




Maintain a diary. When you learn how you spend each day, you will get a better idea on how to manage your time and engage yourself productively.



Have a good social life. On days when you have no school or work, you can always hang out with friends. Having a good set of friends is proven to be emotionally very good for a person.



Learn a new skill. Be it cooking or painting or a new language, learning something new will not only keep you engaged but also help impress your peers.



Doing something physical always helps. Start hitting the gym. You can simply just jog or even work-out at home. It helps you maintain your physical health as well as give you a purpose.



Take up a job. There are always plenty of part-time jobs available. If you have loads of free time, land a job. You get the added benefit of extra money in your wallet.



Volunteering is a good way to help you avoid boredom. Volunteer at a soup kitchen or for neighborhood clean up or you can even volunteer at blue cross and spend time cuddling puppies.



If you have something important coming up in an hour but have nothing to do until then, just take a power nap. It not only boosts your energy, it helps keeping boredom far away.


----------

